# Workshop wood burning stove



## Gordon T (11 Jul 2008)

Hello all,

fed up of cold in my garage workshop, I decided to buy a relax r2, wood burning workshop stove. I intended to use it to burn the good amount of hardwood shavings and offcuts from my woodturning hobby.
Thinking it a good idea to check with my local council that it was ok to fit I rang for advice. !!!!!!!

It turns out that I can have a bonfire and burn whatever in my garden.....no problem

I can have a barbecue every day causing masses of smoke .... no problem.

BUT if I fit and use the relax and burn my offcuts and cause any smoke I commit an offence and can be fined £1,000.

I am only allowed to fit an approved stove ( £1,000 which I can not afford ). and then only use approved fuel!!!!!

It sort of defeats the object of the exercise, which was to save money on heating costs and use free offcuts etc etc.

Still................it makes a nice ornament. 

If I had any I would be tearing my hair out about now.

GT


----------



## George_N (11 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear that you may not be able to use your stove. Are you in a smoke-free zone? As was said in another thread about working from home in your garage, you're probably better just doing it and wait to see if any of the neighbours complain. Of course, you have alerted the council to the fact that you want to use a wood burner so you may now be "on their radar".


----------



## Tusses (11 Jul 2008)

1 :- you are quite withing your rights to use it with smokeless fuel.

2:- you are allowed to have smoke coming from your chimney whilst the fire is being lit - about 20 mins ish. so you can start your fire with your shavings / offcuts.

3:- there is no strict rule as to how many times you can light your fire during the day  (ie. sorry council man ... the fire went out - I was just re lighting it) just dont take the P

4:- if you add small amounts of wood / shavings to your smokeless fuel whilst it is burning well it will produce minimal smoke.

5:- when its dark and windy on those cold winters eve's you cant see smoke - so if the wind direction is away from your neighbors you can burn what you like. :lol: 

6:- if you ring the council to ask about such things - dont give them your address ! - you didn't did you ?


----------



## Tusses (11 Jul 2008)

oh yeah ... keep a couple of bags of smokeless by the stove - then if you do get a knock on the door, just show them the 'approved' fuel that you 'usually' use


----------



## Tusses (11 Jul 2008)

oh - and a mini rant !!!! arhhhh !!!!

buring wood is much more carbon neutral than smokeless fuel, gas or electricity !!!!!!

I sharnt carry on


----------



## bluezephyr (11 Jul 2008)

Having used a Relax stove through last winter i can safely say they are not very good, Unless you have an endless supply of offcuts youll never keep up with it!.
To get any decent amount of heat from them you really do need to stoke em up, constantly!.
I used to start it up on shavings from the extractors, then go on to our waste bins around the workshop.

As far as useing coal, We managed to break the grate through heat with wood, So i'd be carefull about ptting too much in. Also if they get a hotspot the may buckle.

Sorry for the negatives, Just my experience.

Just a quick plus though, The middle ring removed fits a frying pan quite nicely, Smoked bacon rolls made in your workshop are quite delightfull.


----------



## Gordon T (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies,

George N, if it wasn,t for bad luck I wouldn't have any, so I am sure my neighbour will complain, as he usually does.

Tusses, smokeless fuel?? and I did not have much choice on giving out my address, oops,,,,,,,wood I have lots of though

bluezephyr, thanks for that, I think best thing would be to sell it and cut my losses, or use as a garden chimera to burn my shavings!!!!!!!!!!!the bacon butties in the garage sound good though.

Where would we be without all these rules.........oh yes......happy

GT


----------



## skipdiver (12 Jul 2008)

I'd just do it,it's hardly a capital offence is it?


Vive la revolution!


----------



## Tusses (12 Jul 2008)

Smokeless fuel .... coal that they heat up and take all the smoke out 







You can burn this stuff even in a smoke conttrolled area , AKA smokeless zone






As for the chippings - I loaded my stove up with chippings and took a photo for you .... no smoke ! This was just lit and burning for about 2 minutes











Like skip diver said - give it a go !

Keep the smokeless in, in case you get a visit


----------



## Gordon T (13 Jul 2008)

Hey Tusses,

thanks for that, and the pictures........is that a home made stove?? looks like a gas bottle, and as you say no smoke,,,ah well in for a penny as they used to say

GT


----------



## Tusses (13 Jul 2008)

yep - used to be 15Kg Calor bottle !

the chimney was some stainless pipe off ebay 

Keeps the shop toasty - even when its snowing outside and I have a T-shirt on , I have to open the door sometimes 8)


----------

